
Transparent Statistics Guidelines - Jahak
https://transparentstats.github.io/guidelines/
======
Jahak
This document grew out of a Special Interest Group and Workshop to develop
guidelines for transparent statistical communication in Human-Computer
Interaction research. The recommendations in this guideline are chosen to
encourage transparency in the practice of statistics.

